# Someone took my user name



## "Roger" (Jun 6, 2005)

On the old board, I was "Roger".   I have had that name since 1996 and have established at least some identity on the board.  As the title indicates, someone grabbed that user name within hours of the inception of the new board.  Can anything be done to reestablish who Roger really is?


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 6, 2005)

There is no way for us to police this, so it's first come first served.

Why not send a PM (private message) to Roger and see if he's willing to relinquish the name?  If I hear from both of you we can work it out.


----------



## Jestjoan (Jun 6, 2005)

Good luck!


----------



## geoand (Jun 6, 2005)

This is post of support.  I hope the original Roger from Tug is able to get his identiy back.


----------



## "Roger" (Jun 6, 2005)

Perhaps this is just a glitch on the board.  When I tried to register as "Roger" I received the message that the name was already in use (and given an opportunity to use my password).  Now, when I look at the membership list, there is no "Roger" listed.  (I still am not able to register under that name.)  

I am emailing Doug (The Makai Guy) to see if he can help figure out what is happening.


----------



## Strong1 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Roger*

If I understand correctly, the new "Roger" won't show up in the Members List until he posts something.  That could be why the name is taken but he is not showing up in the list.

Hope you get your name back!


----------



## davesdog (Jun 6, 2005)

I must say that stinks....   Now that this is like the disboard, and flyertalk. More people will probably visit around those sight also.


----------



## "Roger" (Jun 6, 2005)

It appears that Strong1 is correct.  I can't see "Roger" in the member list because whomever took the name has not posted.   I think it best if everyone presume that someone just stumbled into taking their own name and that there was no deliberate attempt to userpt someone's longstanding user name.  

In that spirit, I sent the following "private message." (Apparently, private messages can be posted to the username "Roger." I am also posting the message here just in case the new "Roger" is unaware of how to receive and answer private messages.  I confess that I am not sure yet.):

_I have been a member of TUG since 1996 and a frequent contributor to the TUG bulletin board.  During that period of time, I have come to be known as "Roger" (my username over two prior versions of the bulletin board).  People on TUG (for better or worse) have come to associate any message with that user name as mine own.  Thus, you can imagine my surprise when, on the first day that the third version of the TUG board was launched, I went to register under what has become my identity only to find that the user name "Roger" had already been taken.  

While I realize that I have no "legal right" to this user name, I respectfully request that you contanct Doug Wilson and ask that you be given a new user name so that "Roger" can be returned to its original bearer.

Thanks for the consideration.
"Roger"_​


----------



## romark (Jun 6, 2005)

*Rrrroger*

Roger,
   I hope you get your "identity" back.  But if you don't, I'll still look for interesting posts from Rrrr!

   Bob


----------



## tonyg (Jun 6, 2005)

Maybe somebody took your old ID just to cut down on e-mail traffic.


----------



## Sunny4me (Jun 7, 2005)

Hi Roger

The same thing happened to me.

Maybe you could register as 'TheRealRoger' and then we'll all know who you are!


----------



## DebBrown (Jun 7, 2005)

Well, I have to admit that I was tempted to sign up as TonyG or Fern or Wonka.... or even Fletch!

As it is, I shortened my name a bit.

Hope you get your Roger back!

Deb


----------



## Patri (Jun 7, 2005)

Roger, just become Rogerrrrrr. We'll know it's you.


----------



## "Roger" (Jun 7, 2005)

DebBrown said:
			
		

> Well, I have to admit that I was tempted to sign up as TonyG or Fern or Wonka.... or even Fletch!
> 
> As it is, I shortened my name a bit.
> 
> ...



One of my passing thoughts was that if I grabbed the name "Madge" the administrators would figure out some way to get my real user name back.    

Realistically, I'll never see my old user name again.  It went so fast that I knew it didn't happen by accident.  I'm just trying to figure out what an appropriate new name would be.  The Rrrr was just something to get me on the board.  (I enjoyed Patri's suggestion, but I'd never be able to type it correctly.  I would always be missing or adding one too many "r's")


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 7, 2005)

*Best New Name*

Go for "Original Roger", "Real Roger" or "Roger the First".  It's too bad if someone actually purposely took it but life goes on.  I wanted GinGin but decided against it...


----------



## teachingmyown (Jun 8, 2005)

Or Roger1?  Or IamRoger?  Or Rojer?  

Hey, we could have a "Pick a Name for Roger" contest and give away a free week at that mud-swamp place we're always reading about...  with all-u-care-2-eat boiled pizza!


----------



## grest (Jun 8, 2005)

Now that's annoying!
Connie


----------



## bigfrank (Jun 10, 2005)

Looks like you now have a name.


----------



## Jaybee (Jun 10, 2005)

*Way to go, Rog!*

Roger, I've been following this thread with 'bated breath, and I'm happy to see that, by hook, or by crook, you have regained your identity. Hip-Hip-Hooray!
It's also nice to see that we all seem to be reunited on the board. I was having withdrawal symptoms....


----------



## "Roger" (Jun 10, 2005)

*Closure...*

Well, the user name

Roger​
is still off limits to me, but as you can see the user name

"Roger"​
works.  (Who would have thunk it...  I was sure that the quote marks would have been forbidden symbols within a user name.)

In any case, it feels good to be me again.  I confess that I am a little embarassed to see that this change has moved me to the very top of the membership list.  But then again, who knows.  Maybe this can become a trend.  Anyone who is a veteran of from two TUG boards back (Fern, Makai Guy, Maz, etc.) gets to have their user name in quotes ("Fern" "Makai Guy" "Maz" etc.) in recognition of their perserverence.  (I don't think Doug is going to be happy to read this suggestion since the administrators would be the ones to make the changes.)

In any case, thanks to all of you who have offered your comments of support, either publicly or privately.  It is no mystery to me why TUG endures.  It has some great members.


----------



## jlf58 (Jun 10, 2005)

Sorry, I took it already   ( yes, I am the REAL Fletch )

Maybe the new Roger at least has an email address which would be a step up ! LOL






			
				DebBrown said:
			
		

> Well, I have to admit that I was tempted to sign up as TonyG or Fern or Wonka.... or even Fletch!
> 
> As it is, I shortened my name a bit.
> 
> ...


----------



## "Roger" (Jun 10, 2005)

Eeeeeech, Fletch (or "Fletch")... thought that you must have died several years ago.  Good to see your name (and your needle) again.  Hope you get to drop in occassionally.  Miss your humor.


----------



## GrayFal (Jun 10, 2005)

*Dead!!!!*



			
				Roger said:
			
		

> Eeeeeech, Fletch (or "Fletch")... thought that you must have died several years ago.


I can attest that he is still alive   ......

Roger, I mean "Roger"...glad you have your identity back   .....


----------



## NJDave (Jun 10, 2005)

Fletch said:
			
		

> Sorry, I took it already   ( yes, I am the REAL Fletch )
> 
> LOL




There can only be one "Fletch", so it was a good idea to sign up to preserve the name.  It's kind of like the name being retired into the TUG Hall of Fame.


----------



## Patri (Jun 10, 2005)

When Roger innocently posts on TUG, no one better chide him. Welcome the new boy into our midst. Maybe "Roger" can take him under his wing.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 11, 2005)

It is cool that all the Rrrrr posts now are "Roger"


----------



## Jaybee (Jun 11, 2005)

*Who?*

Hi, Fletch...if it's really you.  It's nice to see that you're still hovering around somewhere.  I'm still a little suspicious, though, since all the words are spelled correctly.


----------



## Califgirl (Jun 12, 2005)

"Roger",
I am so glad you got at least a version of your name back.  I think this may be a big problem for a lot of TUG regulars. It's unfortunate that the TUG data base didn't roll over ( to speak) so that we could just re-log in with our usual user names. 
I don't post much, but I was glad that my name was still available. I've gotten attatched to it. I lurk more than anything, and I think that it may take a while for me to recognize the TUGgers who have adopted new names.

I hope those who are registering with 'new' names are courteous enough  to take the vetern TUGgers wishes into account (i.e. give them back their name!) if they 'steal' an existing identity.


----------

